# 1980 Diamondback



## mmcdaniel69 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of a 1980 Diamondback Large Pro I recently rebuilt.


----------



## 88Blades (Nov 10, 2011)

That was so pretty nice. I love it too.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

it looks good,but did you used cheap azz porkchop tire on that thing


----------

